# The Power of Art



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Ieri mi sono visto l'ultima puntata di una serie si Sky Arte, The Power of Art. Un critico d'arte inglese analizzava nelle varie puntate alcuni dei più grandi geni della storia dell'arte. Si partiva dal Bernini, poi Caravaggio, quindi Rembrandt, Turner ecc..ecc.
L'ultima puntata era dedicata a Rothko. L'ho vista con attenzione e grande curiosità. Volevo vedere se qualcuno mi insegnasse a guardare queste oppere che a me non trasmettono nulla.
Niente..anche con una regia molto sapiente, fatta di inquadrature che entravano lentamente nelle tele, io non provavo nulla di nulla. Zero. Io ci vedevo solo dei colori. Lo stesso effetto che mi farebbe una parete di una stanza tinteggiata.
So che Minerva ha una grande passione per lui..Ma oltre a lei..Qualcuno prova davvero emozioni guardando questo?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Io un'indicibile pulsione alla defecazione a spruzzo. Scusa.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io un'indicibile pulsione alla defecazione a spruzzo. Scusa.


Pensa che la tua indicibile defecazione a spruzzo è valutata tra i 50 e i 70 milioni di euro

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensa che la tua indicibile defecazione a spruzzo è valutata tra i 50 e i 70 milioni di euro
> 
> Buscopann


Ne terrò conto la prossima volta dovesse capitarmi.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

non gliela posso fare....ancora.
 la sua fortuna l'ha fatta morendo suicida, povero  Rothko.
l'arte è (come detto milioni di volte) espressione, intuizione e comunicazione ....che poi arrivino emozioni è tutto grasso che cola.
comunque non ne ho voglia , ho caldo e mi avvalgo della facoltà di rimandare a qualche vecchio tred


----------



## lunaiena (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono visto l'ultima puntata di una serie si Sky Arte, The Power of Art. Un critico d'arte inglese analizzava nelle varie puntate alcuni dei più grandi geni della storia dell'arte. Si partiva dal Bernini, poi Caravaggio, quindi Rembrandt, Turner ecc..ecc.
> L'ultima puntata era dedicata a Rothko. L'ho vista con attenzione e grande curiosità. Volevo vedere se qualcuno mi insegnasse a guardare queste oppere che a me non trasmettono nulla.
> Niente..anche con una regia molto sapiente, fatta di inquadrature che entravano lentamente nelle tele, io non provavo nulla di nulla. Zero. Io ci vedevo solo dei colori. Lo stesso effetto che mi farebbe una parete di una stanza tinteggiata.
> So che Minerva ha una grande passione per lui..Ma oltre a lei..Qualcuno prova davvero emozioni guardando questo?


Lo devi saper leggere ...
comunque ha tutto un racconto all'interno 
secondo me è la rappresentazione di una rinascita interiore...
almeno io lo leggi così ...
ed è molto bello effettivamente...


Ot:
giorni fa ho tinteggiato un appartamento 
secondo quello che volevo mi ritornasse indietro
Una parete tinteggiata non e semplicemente una pparete tinteggiata ...


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

comunque ultimamente mi sta interessando questo artista contemporaneo , inserito  anche "di passaggio" in questi giorni al louvre: michelangelo pistoletto.
i quadri specchianti
. Individua infine nell'acciaio lucidato a specchio il materiale più idoneo. Per dare la massima obiettività anche alla figura, si risolve ad utilizzare la fotografia. Si susseguono quindi diversi tentativi: prova ad applicare l'immagine fotografica ritagliata o gelatina fotografica direttamente su una lastra di acciaio lucidata, soluzione che scarta perché in tal modo la fotografia conserva il carattere di inserto oggettuale, che contrasta con l'immaterialità dell'immagine riflessa. Prova anche a utilizzare uno specchio normale, soluzione accantonata anche questa per i problemi posti dallo spessore del vetro. Giunge infine, nel corso del 1962, a mettere a punto la tecnica con la quale produce d'ora in poi i suoi quadri specchianti: una lastra di acciaio inox lucidato a specchio sulla quale è applicata un’immagine ottenuta mediante una tecnica di riporto fotografico, consistente nel ricalcare una fotografia, ingrandita a dimensioni reali, a punta di pennello, su carta velina. A partire dal 1971 la velina dipinta sarà sostituita da un processo serigrafico di riproduzione dell’immagine fotografica. 



ti individui dentro l'opera , questo anche in certi video.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono visto l'ultima puntata di una serie si Sky Arte, The Power of Art. Un critico d'arte inglese analizzava nelle varie puntate alcuni dei più grandi geni della storia dell'arte. Si partiva dal Bernini, poi Caravaggio, quindi Rembrandt, Turner ecc..ecc.
> L'ultima puntata era dedicata a Rothko. L'ho vista con attenzione e grande curiosità. Volevo vedere se qualcuno mi insegnasse a guardare queste oppere che a me non trasmettono nulla.
> Niente..anche con una regia molto sapiente, fatta di inquadrature che entravano lentamente nelle tele, io non provavo nulla di nulla. Zero. Io ci vedevo solo dei colori. Lo stesso effetto che mi farebbe una parete di una stanza tinteggiata.
> So che Minerva ha una grande passione per lui..Ma oltre a lei..Qualcuno prova davvero emozioni guardando questo?


No. Ma non escludo che sia un limite mio. Perché sono incantata da altri che possono suscitare assoluta indifferenza allo stesso modo.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Lo devi saper leggere* ...
> comunque ha tutto un racconto all'interno
> secondo me è la rappresentazione di una rinascita interiore...
> almeno io lo leggi così ...
> ...


Si vede che sono analfabeta

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare....ancora.
> la sua fortuna l'ha fatta morendo suicida, povero Rothko.
> l'arte è (come detto milioni di volte) espressione, intuizione e comunicazione ....che poi arrivino emozioni è tutto grasso che cola.
> comunque non ne ho voglia , ho caldo e mi avvalgo della facoltà di rimandare a qualche vecchio tred


Si, lo so che la pensiamo in maniera diversa sull'arte.
Ma il senso del mio thread era un altro. Non ci volevo una spiegazione. Volevo sapere se ero l'unico a non vederci tutta questa espressività emotiva nelle sue tele. A me non comunicano proprio nulla. Forse dovrei provare dal vivo. Ma temo che sia un mio limite. Si dice di gente che si sia messa a piangere vedendo i suoi quadri. 

Buscopann


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si, lo so che la pensiamo in maniera diversa sull'arte.
> Ma il senso del mio thread era un altro. Non ci volevo una spiegazione. Volevo sapere se ero l'unico a non vederci tutta questa espressività emotiva nelle sue tele.* A me non comunicano proprio nulla.* Forse dovrei provare dal vivo. Ma temo che sia un mio limite. Si dice di gente che si sia messa a piangere vedendo i suoi quadri.
> 
> Buscopann



a me viene da pensare che non sa fare nemmeno le righe dritte

è vero che le imperfezioni posso avere fascino, ma a proposito di semplici righe, io proprio non lo colgo


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> *a me viene da pensare che non sa fare nemmeno le righe dritte
> 
> *è vero che le imperfezioni posso avere fascino, ma a proposito di semplici righe, io proprio non lo colgo


In realtà le sfumature di passaggio da un colore all'altro sono proprio ricercate per creare l'effetto di perdersi nei colori e dare spessore al quadro. 
E' l'unica spiegazione tecnica che si può dare di Rothko, che basa tutta la sua arte sull'immediatezza emotiva. Il suo scopo era comunicare emozioni. Le stesse che provava lui mentre dipingeva il quadro. E in buona parte dei casi erano emozioni negative. Ha sempre sofferto di depressione e odiava la società capitalista, sebbene gli Stati Uniti fossero stati la sua salvezza (era un ebreo fuggito dall'Europa con la sua famiglia).
Io però non provo nulla..anche cercando di immergermi del quadro. Continuo a vederci dei rettangoli di colori e nulla di più. Ma a quanto pare non sono l'unico 

Buscopann


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà le sfumature di passaggio da un colore all'altro sono proprio ricercate per creare l'effetto di perdersi nei colori e dare spessore al quadro.
> E' l'unica spiegazione tecnica che si può dare di Rothko, che basa tutta la sua arte sull'immediatezza emotiva. Il suo scopo era comunicare emozioni. Le stesse che provava lui mentre dipingeva il quadro. E in buona parte dei casi erano emozioni negative. Ha sempre sofferto di depressione e odiava la società capitalista, sebbene gli Stati Uniti fossero stati la sua salvezza (era un ebreo fuggito dall'Europa con la sua famiglia).
> Io però non provo nulla..anche cercando di immergermi del quadro. Continuo a vederci dei rettangoli di colori e nulla di più. Ma a quanto pare non sono l'unico
> 
> Buscopann



ecco, dicono che l'emozione sia irrazionale, invece la passione razionale
forse è questo il punto: i suoi quadri non emozionano tutti ma non c'è un perchè


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si, lo so che la pensiamo in maniera diversa sull'arte.
> Ma il senso del mio thread era un altro. Non ci volevo una spiegazione. Volevo sapere se ero l'unico a non vederci tutta questa espressività emotiva nelle sue tele. A me non comunicano proprio nulla. Forse dovrei provare dal vivo. Ma temo che sia un mio limite. Si dice di gente che si sia messa a piangere vedendo i suoi quadri.
> 
> Buscopann


ma perché devi vederci espressività emotiva?


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

penso che si possa piangere davanti ad un  quadro di rohtko pensando a lui, questo sì....e per alcuni non è possibile scindere l'artista dalle sue opere


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché devi vederci espressività emotiva?


Perché l'arte è prima di tutto emozione. Questa è la mia idea e lo sai.
Se poi mi dici che in Rothko non sono costretto a vederci le emozioni, quando tutta la sua arte si basa solo su quello e tutto il suo successo si basa proprio su questo. Il fatto che poi sia morto suicida lo ha amplificato, come succede a moltissimi artisti.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che si possa piangere davanti ad un quadro di rohtko pensando a lui, questo sì....e per alcuni non è possibile scindere l'artista dalle sue opere


Ma che paragone..allora sarebbe come piangere davanti alla sua foto pensandop alla fine che ha fatto. Non è di certo questo quello che lui intendeva suscitare quando dipingeva.

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono visto l'ultima puntata di una serie si Sky Arte, The Power of Art. Un critico d'arte inglese analizzava nelle varie puntate alcuni dei più grandi geni della storia dell'arte. Si partiva dal Bernini, poi Caravaggio, quindi Rembrandt, Turner ecc..ecc.
> L'ultima puntata era dedicata a Rothko. L'ho vista con attenzione e grande curiosità. Volevo vedere se qualcuno mi insegnasse a guardare queste oppere che a me non trasmettono nulla.
> Niente..anche con una regia molto sapiente, fatta di inquadrature che entravano lentamente nelle tele, io non provavo nulla di nulla. Zero. Io ci vedevo solo dei colori. Lo stesso effetto che mi farebbe una parete di una stanza tinteggiata.
> So che Minerva ha una grande passione per lui..Ma oltre a lei..Qualcuno prova davvero emozioni guardando questo?


la ricerca dell'arte nel nulla è uno dei must degli artisti. In ogni genere. Purtroppo anche nella musica.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché l'arte è prima di tutto emozione. Questa è la mia idea e lo sai.
> Se poi mi dici che in Rothko non sono costretto a vederci le emozioni, quando tutta la sua arte si basa solo su quello e tutto il suo successo si basa proprio su questo. Il fatto che poi sia morto suicida lo ha amplificato, come succede a moltissimi artisti.
> 
> Buscopann



però non dimentichiamo che alcuni/molti artisti sono supportati dalle lobbie dei critici e dei galleristi
in questi casi il suicidio purtroppo può essere visto come la cigliegina sulla torta


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma che paragone..allora sarebbe come piangere davanti alla sua foto pensandop alla fine che ha fatto. N*on è di certo* questo quello che lui intendeva suscitare quando dipingeva.
> 
> Buscopann


no, dico che forse qualche eletto riesce arrivare al dolore e alle emozioni di rohtko entrando nei suoi quadri.
non mi sento di negare nulla...se c'è gente che si emoziona tanto da stare male e provare la sindrome di stendhal niente è impossibile.
 tu hai certezze , io no


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, dico che forse qualche eletto riesce arrivare al dolore e alle emozioni di rohtko entrando nei suoi quadri.
> non mi sento di negare nulla...se c'è gente che si emoziona tanto da stare male e provare la sindrome di stendhal niente è impossibile.
> tu hai certezze , io no


A Miné...
oggettivamente. Anche io concordo sul fatto che è roba da pochi eletti. E un po' mi dispiace di non essere tra quelli. E qui torniamo anche al famoso discorso che più volte abbiamo affrontato: se è roba per pochi eletti, è così grande questa arte? Se riesce a far vibrare i sensi di pochi, sono davvero dei capolavori?
Non ho i mezzi per giudicare..visto che sono insensibile alle emozioni che trasmette una tela come questa. Ma se devo giudicare la tecnica..Beh..è indubbio che io avrei fatto di peggio...ma siamo sicuri che siano opere memorabili nella storia dell'arte?
Però non torniamo su questo discorso..sappiamo che abbiamo idee diverse ed è giusto così. Mi conforta sapere che comunque (da quallo che ho capito) anche tu non provi queste grandi emozioni quando guardi l'opera, se non pensando alla fine che ha fatto il povero Rothko.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Miné...
> oggettivamente. Anche io concordo sul fatto che è roba da pochi eletti. E un po' mi dispiace di non essere tra quelli. E qui torniamo anche al famoso discorso che più volte abbiamo affrontato: se è roba per pochi eletti, è così grande questa arte? Se riesce a far vibrare i sensi di pochi, sono davvero dei capolavori?
> Non ho i mezzi per giudicare..visto che sono insensibile alle emozioni che trasmette una tela come questa. Ma se devo giudicare la tecnica..Beh..è indubbio che io avrei fatto di peggio...ma siamo sicuri che siano opere memorabili nella storia dell'arte?
> Però non torniamo su questo discorso..sappiamo che abbiamo idee diverse ed è giusto così. Mi conforta sapere che comunque (da quallo che ho capito) anche tu non provi queste grandi emozioni quando guardi l'opera, se non pensando alla fine che ha fatto il povero Rothko.
> ...


 provo emozioni (le posso chiamare così?) estetiche, godo con gli occhi e così per altre forme d'arte che appagano solo(?) uno dei miei sensi...a differenza di altre


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> provo emozioni (le posso chiamare così?) estetiche, godo con gli occhi e così per altre forme d'arte che appagano solo(?) uno dei miei sensi...a differenza di altre


Sono sempre emozioni. Però l'idea di Rothko era un'altra e cioè quella di far entrare lo spettatore nel suo quadro e di dargli vita in questo modo. Di farlo sentire magari come dentro un portale, dove sentire quelle emozioni fortissime (emozioni primordiali, come la rabbia, l'insoddisfazione, la gioia ecc.) che lui provava quando dipingeva l'opera.
E' proprio questo che io non arrivo a sentire e che è stato il motivo del suo grande successo. A volte mi chiedo se non sia solo suggestione.
Ad ogni modo alle elementari facevo delle grechine bellissime. Forse dovrei riprendere. Poi provo a suicidarmi (senza riuscirci però) e divento milionario 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

dici? 





Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono sempre emozioni. *Però l'idea di Rothko era un'altra* e cioè quella di far entrare lo spettatore nel suo quadro e di dargli vita in questo modo. Di farlo sentire magari come dentro un portale, dove sentire quelle emozioni fortissime (emozioni primordiali, come la rabbia, l'insoddisfazione, la gioia ecc.) che lui provava quando dipingeva l'opera.
> E' proprio questo che io non arrivo a sentire e che è stato il motivo del suo grande successo. A volte mi chiedo se non sia solo suggestione.
> Ad ogni modo alle elementari facevo delle grechine bellissime. Forse dovrei riprendere. *Poi provo a suicidarmi (senza riuscirci però) e divento milionario*
> 
> Buscopann


bella cazzata


----------



## Lui (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> è roba da pochi eletti.


è roba per chi ha da arricchirsi.  quattro strati di diverso colore che secondo i critici, non conosceremo mai la verità perchè l'autore è morto, hanno tutto un senso intrinseco filosofico psicologico della minchia, scusate per la minchia. ci sarà stato, uno di questi, critici, che avendo una roba simile dentro, ha pensato bene di ...........................magari l'autore provava su tela i colori della parete.arte, mha.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono visto l'ultima puntata di una serie si Sky Arte, The Power of Art. Un critico d'arte inglese analizzava nelle varie puntate alcuni dei più grandi geni della storia dell'arte. Si partiva dal Bernini, poi Caravaggio, quindi Rembrandt, Turner ecc..ecc.
> L'ultima puntata era dedicata a Rothko. L'ho vista con attenzione e grande curiosità. Volevo vedere se qualcuno mi insegnasse a guardare queste oppere che a me non trasmettono nulla.
> Niente..anche con una regia molto sapiente, fatta di inquadrature che entravano lentamente nelle tele, io non provavo nulla di nulla. Zero. Io ci vedevo solo dei colori. Lo stesso effetto che mi farebbe una parete di una stanza tinteggiata.
> So che Minerva ha una grande passione per lui..Ma oltre a lei..Qualcuno prova davvero emozioni guardando questo?


comunque il critico si chiama simon schama e c'è anche il libro se t'interessa


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, dico che forse *qualche eletto *riesce arrivare al dolore e alle emozioni di rohtko entrando nei suoi quadri.
> non mi sento di negare nulla...se c'è gente che si emoziona tanto da stare male e provare la sindrome di stendhal niente è impossibile.
> tu hai certezze , io no





Buscopann ha detto:


> A Miné...
> oggettivamente. Anche io concordo sul fatto che è roba da *pochi eletti*. E un po' mi dispiace di non essere tra quelli. E qui torniamo anche al famoso discorso che più volte abbiamo affrontato: se è roba per pochi eletti, è così grande questa arte? Se riesce a far vibrare i sensi di pochi, sono davvero dei capolavori?
> Non ho i mezzi per giudicare..visto che sono insensibile alle emozioni che trasmette una tela come questa. Ma se devo giudicare la tecnica..Beh..è indubbio che io avrei fatto di peggio...ma siamo sicuri che siano opere memorabili nella storia dell'arte?
> Però non torniamo su questo discorso..sappiamo che abbiamo idee diverse ed è giusto così. Mi conforta sapere che comunque (da quallo che ho capito) anche tu non provi queste grandi emozioni quando guardi l'opera, se non pensando alla fine che ha fatto il povero Rothko.
> ...


Magari col porcellum.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono visto l'ultima puntata di una serie si Sky Arte, The Power of Art. Un critico d'arte inglese analizzava nelle varie puntate alcuni dei più grandi geni della storia dell'arte. Si partiva dal Bernini, poi Caravaggio, quindi Rembrandt, Turner ecc..ecc.
> L'ultima puntata era dedicata a Rothko. L'ho vista con attenzione e grande curiosità. Volevo vedere se qualcuno mi insegnasse a guardare queste oppere che a me non trasmettono nulla.
> Niente..anche con una regia molto sapiente, fatta di inquadrature che entravano lentamente nelle tele, io non provavo nulla di nulla. Zero. Io ci vedevo solo dei colori. Lo stesso effetto che mi farebbe una parete di una stanza tinteggiata.
> So che Minerva ha una grande passione per lui..Ma oltre a lei..Qualcuno prova davvero emozioni guardando questo?


non so cosa trasmetta questa composizione, ma nella mia living room ci starebbe divinamente


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non so cosa trasmetta questa composizione, ma nella mia *living room* ci starebbe divinamente


Si dice salotto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si dice salotto.


ma anche se fa open space con la cucina?
attendo lumi dagli arredatori


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma anche se fa *open space* con la cucina?
> attendo lumi dagli arredatori


Si dice spazio aperto. O tutt'uno.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

pure il mio.e mia figlia mi ha fatto la copia di questo che sta divinamente


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma anche se fa open space con la cucina?
> attendo lumi dagli arredatori


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure il mio.e mia figlia mi ha fatto la copia di questo che sta divinamenteView attachment 7338


anche quello non starebbe male da me, mi sa che mi avete dato un bellissimo spunto :smile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

se vuoi un'idea per la camera...
sulla falsariga di una monocromia di yves klein , puoi usare il corpo tuo marito e tuo intinti nel blu (nel suo caso ma quello che è più congeniale per te )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi un'idea per la camera...
> sulla falsariga di una monocromia di yves klein , puoi usare il corpo tuo marito e tuo intinti nel blu (nel suo caso ma quello che è più congeniale per te ) View attachment 7339


fico! grazie minerva:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono visto l'ultima puntata di una serie si Sky Arte, The Power of Art. Un critico d'arte inglese analizzava nelle varie puntate alcuni dei più grandi geni della storia dell'arte. Si partiva dal Bernini, poi Caravaggio, quindi Rembrandt, Turner ecc..ecc.
> L'ultima puntata era dedicata a Rothko. L'ho vista con attenzione e grande curiosità. Volevo vedere se qualcuno mi insegnasse a guardare queste oppere che a me non trasmettono nulla.
> Niente..anche con una regia molto sapiente, fatta di inquadrature che entravano lentamente nelle tele, io non provavo nulla di nulla. Zero. Io ci vedevo solo dei colori. Lo stesso effetto che mi farebbe una parete di una stanza tinteggiata.
> So che Minerva ha una grande passione per lui..Ma oltre a lei..Qualcuno prova davvero emozioni guardando questo?


L'emozione sta nel fatto (quando lo si possiede) che ci si può rivalere sul fatto che i soldi spesi così bene per fumo negli occhi non ha paragone. Questo quadro è paragonabile alle fantastiche creazioni di non so chi, che ha avuto l'accortezza di incollare pezzi di sacco di juta su una parte e non più dettagliatamente specificata, e successivamente tinta di colore rosso al fine di rendere tutto di uniforme colore, ma di variazione di superficie, con interessati effetti nelle varie occasioni di giorno e di notte.

Guarda che ho sentito la televendita a intervalli mentre il babbo di un mio amico faceva apprezzamenti a dir poco illustri, a una cagata da 5 mila Euro che cercavano a vendere tutti i giorni. Certo che per una cosa che vagamente assomigliava a una cagata di ceralacca sedutasi sopra uno stinco stanco, valeva di darsi tante arie in televisione, perché alla fine vuoi vedere che l'hanno pure venduta? Cioè ci sono delle croste che lasciano solo l'emozione della disfatta!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo devi saper leggere ...
> comunque ha tutto un racconto all'interno
> secondo me è la rappresentazione di una rinascita interiore...
> almeno io lo leggi così ...
> ...


Non comprendo il tuo senso di bello. Tutta l'arte è comprensibile in qualche contesto, ma questa crosta a se stante non vale neanche da usarsi come separazione fra terra e vaschetta dei gatti. Forse brucia bene, bisogna assolutamente provare!

Guarda che sono figlio di arte ... nel senso che mi intendo. Ma mi intendo anche delle persone. Picasso ad esempio si sarebbe scritto meglio con due "z" verso la fine della sua carriera, dove ha letteralmente detto: se c'è gente stupida a pagare 10 mila per uno schifo, farò uno schifo per loro piacere.

Ho visto tanti schifi suoi negli anni a venire. Ovviamente, una collezione delle tutte le sue opere a finalità di portafogli ha un valore inestimabile, ma fortunatamente gli hanno bruciato ogni tanto qualche maloppo e la parte rimanente è segregata nei "vergognatoi" dei suoi ansimanti stimatori di "arte".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ma non escludo che sia un limite mio. Perché sono incantata da altri che possono suscitare assoluta indifferenza allo stesso modo. View attachment 7334


Non puoi mettere Paul Klee allo stesso livello con Rothko


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si, lo so che la pensiamo in maniera diversa sull'arte.
> Ma il senso del mio thread era un altro. Non ci volevo una spiegazione. Volevo sapere se ero l'unico a non vederci tutta questa espressività emotiva nelle sue tele. A me non comunicano proprio nulla. Forse dovrei provare dal vivo. Ma temo che sia un mio limite. Si dice di gente che si sia messa a piangere vedendo i suoi quadri.
> 
> Buscopann


Per me vedi benissimo "niente" perché non c'è nulla che meriti attenzione.

Arte deve comunicare con il pubblico e se non lo fa, allora non è arte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Magari col porcellum.


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi un'idea per la camera...
> sulla falsariga di una monocromia di yves klein , puoi usare il corpo tuo marito e tuo intinti nel blu (nel suo caso ma quello che è più congeniale per te ) View attachment 7339


è l'unica cosa utile a cui possa servire il corpo dell'uomo :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è l'unica cosa utile a cui possa servire il corpo dell'uomo :rotfl:


lo intingi nel blu e poi lo sbatti ripetutamente sulla parete. meglio se durante una lite coniugale


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

quib, se tu non fossi chi sei, ti avrebbero già devastato per ciò che hai scritto: SALLO.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

secondo te ho problemi a mandare quib a cagare?
è che son temi già masticati e digeriti 





Lui ha detto:


> quib, se tu non fossi chi sei, ti avrebbero già devastato per ciò che hai scritto: SALLO.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo te ho problemi a mandare quib a cagare?
> *è che son temi già masticati e digeriti*


.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non comprendo il tuo senso di bello. Tutta l'arte è comprensibile in qualche contesto, ma questa crosta a se stante non vale neanche da usarsi come separazione fra terra e vaschetta dei gatti. Forse brucia bene, bisogna assolutamente provare!
> 
> Guarda che sono figlio di arte ... nel senso che mi intendo. Ma mi intendo anche delle persone. Picasso ad esempio si sarebbe scritto meglio con due "z" verso la fine della sua carriera, dove ha letteralmente detto: se c'è gente stupida a pagare 10 mila per uno schifo, farò uno schifo per loro piacere.
> 
> Ho visto tanti schifi suoi negli anni a venire. Ovviamente, una collezione delle tutte le sue opere a finalità di portafogli ha un valore inestimabile, ma fortunatamente gli hanno bruciato ogni tanto qualche maloppo e la parte rimanente è segregata nei "vergognatoi" dei suoi ansimanti stimatori di "arte".


evidentemente non ti piace l'arte astratta 
cosa che invece a me piace mmoltissimo non limitandosi
a creare immagini vincolate da linee, forme , e colori che 
che appartengono a cose reali già ben strutturate , ma a sscomporre ogni piccolo 
elemento in un linguaggio al di fuori del linguaggio pensato tracciando confini 
tra quello che può essere descritto con il visivo reale e quello no...


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> evidentemente .................. o reale e quello no...


belle parole ma, tre fasce di colore diverso, cosa ti esprimono, o meglio, cosa ne cogli?


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> evidentemente non ti piace l'arte astratta
> cosa che invece a me piace mmoltissimo non limitandosi
> a creare immagini vincolate da linee, forme , e colori che
> che appartengono a cose reali già ben strutturate , ma a sscomporre ogni piccolo
> ...


Beh..però diciamocelo...Con l'arte astratta è cominciato l'allontanamento del pubblico. Oggi aggiudicarsi un'opera d'arte, comprandola direttamente da un gallerista oppure all'asta, ha assunto i connotati di uno status symbol. E' un po' come possedere la ferrari o lo yacht da 30 metri ormeggiato a Portofino. I prezzi delle opere sono gonfiati al di là dei loro effettivi valori. Con questa scusa oggi gli artisti non puntano più alla qualità, ma solo all'idea o alla provocazione. 
L'arte deve comunicare al pubblico secondo me. Deve essere immediate. Se non è immediatamente comprensibile è probabile che l'artista abbia fallito..O comunque non sia riuscito pienamente nel suo intento.
Rothko stesso diceva che un quadro esiste solo nel momento in cui viene guardato ed è in grado di provocare delle emozioni nel pubblico. Se questo non avviene il quadro è morto.
Io non contesto l'astrattismo...però l'astrattismo non è immediatamente comprensibile. Non è immediato. Quando la ricerca e la forma di espressione artistica si inoltrano in territori troppo arditi, che creano quasi un solco di incomunicabilità tra artista e grande pubblico, forse c'è qualcosa che va corretto.

PS...Miné..non occore che mi rispondi! 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

ma secondo voi non è logico che un artista oggi non possa più esprimersi allo stesso modo dì chi é vìssuto secoli fa?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo voi non è logico che un artista oggi non possa più esprimersi allo stesso modo dì chi é vìssuto secoli fa?


Certo! Ma anche chi guarda. Non essendo più la committenza quella rinascimentale è chiaro che non cambiano solo soggetti e modi ma anche c'è un condizionamento del mercato che può portare a creare artisti a scopo puramente speculativo-commerciale con l'appoggio di critici di cui non sono chiari gli interessi. Leonardo è Leonardo ma se avesse ripetuto venti volte la gioconda forse qualche dubbio ci sarebbe sorto.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo voi non è logico che un artista oggi non possa più esprimersi allo stesso modo dì chi é vìssuto secoli fa?


Assolutamente sì. 
Ma le sue opere devono comunicare qualcosa a chi le osserva. Se 1000 persone guardano un'opera e due dicono che è una figata, mentre 998 dicono che è una pirlata, la colpa non sta nell'ignoranza artistica del pubblico, ma forse nell'opera d'arte stessa.
Spesso, quelle cue persone che dicono che è una figata sono galleristi o critici d'arte. L'arte è come la musica ormai. Spesso non si diventa famnoso per meriti, ma solo perché sei vendibile e hai buoni appoggi. Anche una volta era così (vedi Van Gogh o altri celebri esempi), però senza talento non andavi da nessuna parte. Oggi invece basta l'idea o la provocazione e tutto d'un tratto divieni un Dio.
La conosci la storia di questa pseudo opera d'arte?







Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! Ma anche chi guarda. N*on essendo più la committenza quella rinascimentale è chiaro che non cambiano solo soggetti e modi ma anche c'è un condizionamento del mercato che può portare a creare artisti a scopo puramente speculativo-commerciale con l'appoggio di critici di cui non sono chiari *gli interessi. Leonardo è Leonardo ma se avesse ripetuto venti volte la gioconda forse qualche dubbio ci sarebbe sorto.


sicuro ma ciò non fa di tutta l'arte contemporanea una bufala


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Ma le sue opere *devono c*omunicare qualcosa a chi le osserva. Se 1000 persone guardano un'opera e due dicono che è una figata, mentre 998 dicono che è una pirlata, la colpa non sta nell'ignoranza artistica del pubblico, ma forse nell'opera d'arte stessa.
> Spesso, quelle cue persone che dicono che è una figata sono galleristi o critici d'arte. L'arte è come la musica ormai. Spesso non si diventa famnoso per meriti, ma solo perché sei vendibile e hai buoni appoggi. Anche una volta era così (vedi Van Gogh o altri celebri esempi), però senza talento non andavi da nessuna parte. Oggi invece basta l'idea o la provocazione e tutto d'un tratto divieni un Dio.
> La conosci la storia di questa pseudo opera d'arte?
> ...


ma sei sicuro? io no


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuro ma ciò non fa di tutta l'arte contemporanea una bufala


No. Però anche artisti del recente passato che trovo molto interessanti per le loro intuizioni (Burri, Fontana) mi sembrano scaduti presto nello sfruttamento commerciale dell'intuizione artistica con una ripetizione senza creatività. Ovviamente non sono un critico d'arte.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Però anche artisti del recente passato che trovo molto interessanti per le loro intuizioni (Burri, Fontana) mi sembrano scaduti presto nello sfruttamento commerciale dell'intuizione artistica con una ripetizione senza creatività. Ovviamente non sono un critico d'arte.


d'altronde anche l'opinione di un critico è opinabile...sicché c'è solo da rassegnarsi e lasciarsi guidare dal proprio senso estetico e dalla comunicazione che riceviamo da quello che è o riteniamo arte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> evidentemente non ti piace l'arte astratta
> cosa che invece a me piace mmoltissimo non limitandosi
> a creare immagini vincolate da linee, forme , e colori che
> che appartengono a cose reali già ben strutturate , ma a sscomporre ogni piccolo
> ...


Penso che hai in mente Paul Klee quando parli di arte astratta e cerchi il paragone.

Mettiamo una sala che ha 100 quadri a rettangoli e linee rette in colori diversi, allora quella di Rothke si integra e nell'insieme è bello, perché è l'insieme che esprime qualcosa.

Ma preso da singolo è una crosta che non vale la pena guardare, perché non racconta nulla. Anzi, se la devo dire proprio tutta, è fatta pure male con una svogliatezza che ha dell'incredibile.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro? io no


Io si. Altrimenti non l'avrei scritto. Se non comunica nulla (anche solo in termini di bellezza, non necessariamente di emozioni) o lo fa in un linguaggio incomprensibile per me non è arte. Non sono di certo l'unico a pensarla così. C'è anche chi la pensa in modo diverso. Però io non riesco a vedere il "grande artista" in chi fa sgocciolare i colori un po' casualmente su una tela come Pollock o i suoi seguaci, tanto per fare un esempio. 
Ripeto. E' solo una mia idea. Però è un'idea di molti. Sicuramente è l'idea più diffusa nella gente comune. Ed è proprio per il pubblico (inteso come umanità) che dovrebbe esistere l'arte. Pensa che era proprio lo stesso Rothko che lo affermava. E su questo sono d'accordo con lui.
Hai comunque ragione su una cosa. Non bisogna generalizzare. Tra gli artisti contemporanei ce ne sono diversi che fanno cose davvero interessanti e molto, molto belle. Basta un po' scegliere di guardare quello che ci piace. 
Col mio thread volevo solo porre una questione, non volevo riprendere un discorso già affrontato più volte e che non ci porta da nessuna parte.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che hai in mente Paul Klee quando parli di arte astratta e cerchi il paragone.
> 
> Mettiamo una sala che ha 100 quadri a rettangoli e linee rette in colori diversi, allora quella di Rothke si integra e nell'insieme è bello, perché è l'insieme che esprime qualcosa.
> 
> Ma preso da singolo è una crosta che non vale la pena guardare, perché non racconta nulla. Anzi, se la devo dire proprio tutta, è fatta pure male con una *svogliatezza* che ha dell'incredibile.


però sei creativo nelle definizioni
e se fosse malinconia?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..però diciamocelo...Con l'arte astratta è cominciato l'allontanamento del pubblico. Oggi aggiudicarsi un'opera d'arte, comprandola direttamente da un gallerista oppure all'asta, ha assunto i connotati di uno status symbol. E' un po' come possedere la ferrari o lo yacht da 30 metri ormeggiato a Portofino. I prezzi delle opere sono gonfiati al di là dei loro effettivi valori. Con questa scusa oggi gli artisti non puntano più alla qualità, ma solo all'idea o alla provocazione.
> L'arte deve comunicare al pubblico secondo me. Deve essere immediate. *Se non è immediatamente comprensibile è probabile che l'artista abbia fallito*..O comunque non sia riuscito pienamente nel suo intento.
> Rothko stesso diceva che un quadro esiste solo nel momento in cui viene guardato ed è in grado di provocare delle emozioni nel pubblico. Se questo non avviene il quadro è morto.
> Io non contesto l'astrattismo...però l'astrattismo non è immediatamente comprensibile. Non è immediato. Quando la ricerca e la forma di espressione artistica si inoltrano in territori troppo arditi, che creano quasi un solco di incomunicabilità tra artista e grande pubblico, forse c'è qualcosa che va corretto.
> ...


Per chi ha speso milioni, ha fallito il pubblico. E se il tizio è famoso, il pubblico è pure convinto che debba esprimere qualcosa, ma non sono in grado di dire cosa. E' ridicolo. L'ho visto di prima persona alle mostre e quando un quadro è brutto al punto di non notarlo se non per mancanza di contenuto, allora si affollano attorno le persone vuote.

Ci sono state anche delle mostre che dovevano rappresentare il niente, ma in tali posti non si trovava mai una tela di quelle. Ma le persone vuote ci sono sempre ... si raggruppano laddove non c'è nulla da vedere e dove però è vantaggioso fare commenti vaghi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però sei creativo nelle definizioni
> e se fosse malinconia?


nah. ha dell'aria di dover fare i compiti. chiedi i bambini cosa ne pensano e così comprenderai anche il profondo sentimento raffigurato nel quadro di Rothke


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nah. ha dell'aria di dover fare i compiti. chiedi i bambini cosa ne pensano e così comprenderai anche il profondo sentimento raffigurato nel quadro di Rothke


sai no cosa diceva picasso?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai no cosa diceva picasso?


Il Picasso del dopo non ha più detto nulla tramite le sue opere, ma l'ha detto a chi gli era vicino in un modo o nell'altro. Nell'altro modo diceva, chi se ne frega dell'arte quando il portafogli è pieno.

Quel che lo ha reso famoso, era il Picasso prima della sua scoperta. Ogni artista deve poi bilanciare la fama con la fame, ma Picasso ha scelto la fama. E ha pure ammesso che le sue croste da allora non valevano più nulla. Rothke non ha potuto ammettere niente perché "morse" prima


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il Picasso del dopo non ha più detto nulla tramite le sue opere, ma l'ha detto a chi gli era vicino in un modo o nell'altro. Nell'altro modo diceva, chi se ne frega dell'arte quando il portafogli è pieno.
> 
> Quel che lo ha reso famoso, era il Picasso prima della sua scoperta. Ogni artista deve poi bilanciare la fama con la fame, ma Picasso ha scelto la fama. E ha pure ammesso che le sue croste da allora non valevano più nulla. Rothke non ha potuto ammettere niente perché "morse" prima


mi riferivo sempre alla solita frase ...ci ho messo anni per dipingere come un bambino etc.
senti e di pollock e kandinsky che mi dici?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi riferivo sempre alla solita frase ...ci ho messo anni per dipingere come un bambino etc.
> senti e di pollock e kandinsky che mi dici?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7344


lo vedo interessato


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo vedo interessato


In effetti l'osservatore sembra Rockwell. A me sembra la dimostrazione pratica del "lo saprei fare anch'io". Lui lo sapeva fare, io no. Pollock mi piace moltissimo e anche tecnicamente notevole. Anche se la pubblicità con Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo lo cita ironicamente e la figura del critico è esilarante.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti l'osservatore sembra Rockwell. A me sembra la dimostrazione pratica del "lo saprei fare anch'io". Lui lo sapeva fare, io no. Pollock mi piace moltissimo e anche tecnicamente notevole. Anche se la pubblicità con Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo lo cita ironicamente e la figura del critico è esilarante.


lo potevo fare anch'io è un libro interessante proprio sui soliti luoghi comuni riguardanti l'arte moderna.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo potevo fare anch'io è un libro interessante proprio sui soliti luoghi comuni riguardanti l'arte moderna.


L'ha detto Rockwell con quel quadro. Però non so nulla delle polemiche che poteva avere con i critici suoi contemporanei. Quel libro l'ho sfogliato.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *L'ha detto Rockwell con quel quadro.* Però non so nulla delle polemiche che poteva avere con i critici suoi contemporanei. Quel libro l'ho sfogliato.


no, lo dicono tutti


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, lo dicono tutti


Beh di Fontana è difficile non dirlo e di Manzoni siamo certi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh di Fontana è difficile non dirlo e di Manzoni siamo certi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


di me veramente hai sollevato qualche dubbio tempo fa:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

non vorrei lasciare fraintendimenti....in un post giorni fa hai detto che son stitica...tutto qui:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei lasciare fraintendimenti....in un post giorni fa hai detto che son stitica...tutto qui:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei lasciare fraintendimenti....in un post giorni fa hai detto che son stitica...tutto qui:singleeye:


:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti l'osservatore sembra Rockwell. A me sembra la dimostrazione pratica del "lo saprei fare anch'io". Lui lo sapeva fare, io no. Pollock mi piace moltissimo e anche *tecnicamente notevole*. Anche se la pubblicità con Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo lo cita ironicamente e la figura del critico è esilarante.


No dai...sul tecnicamente notevole ho avuto un rash cutaneo. Pollock è davvero il tipico esempio del "potrei farlo anch'io". Facendo 100 prove prima o poi qualcosa di visivamente decente vien fuori. Le composizioni di Rothko a mio avviso hanno il merito di essere sicuramente un po' più tecniche di quelle di Pollock. La tecnica resta ion ogni caso quella di un corso d'arte per corrispondenza in 10 lezioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

almeno l'esantema era creativo? 





Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai...sul tecnicamente notevole ho avuto un *rash cutaneo*. Pollock è davvero il tipico esempio del "potrei farlo anch'io". Facendo 100 prove prima o poi qualcosa di visivamente decente vien fuori. Le composizioni di Rothko a mio avviso hanno il merito di essere sicuramente un po' più tecniche di quelle di Pollock. La tecnica resta ion ogni caso quella di un corso d'arte per corrispondenza in 10 lezioni.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> almeno l'esantema era creativo?


Trasmetteva un grande senso di terrore..soprattutto in chi lo guardava

Buscopann


----------

